# كيف احصل على G code من artcam



## inside (22 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم 

اخوانى 
انا احتر ت فى كيف اخرج الملفات على هيئه g cod eمن اى برنامج 
لو حد عنده طريقه 
كيف احصل على G code من artcam


----------



## خالد فيلافيو (23 فبراير 2008)

أخى الكريم الأرت كام بيخرج جميع أنواع التولباث للماكينات
أنظر الصورة وأى أستفسار أنا حاضر


----------



## inside (23 فبراير 2008)

مشكور اخ خالد 


فين يا الشرح الى انتا وعدت بيه 

انا دخلت على موقعك فلم اجد غير التصاميم الموضوعه على الموقع وبعض المواضيع الاخرى 


لكن فين الشرح 


وشكر على سرعه الرد


----------



## محمد ابو خالد (24 فبراير 2008)

اخي الكريم وبعد اذن الاستاذ خالد................فيجب عليك القيام بضبط نمط وادوات القطع من خلال 2d Toolpath Or 3d Toolpath وبعد الانتهاء من الاعدادت والتي تتطلب معرفة بطريقة عمل هذه الالات وموافقة البرنامج على صحة اعداداتك ارجع لقائمة Toolpath الاساسية اسفل الابرنامج واختر Save Toolpath الموجودة في اليسار الاعلى من مجموعة Toolpath Opration وعندها سيفتح لك البرنامج صندوق الحفظ -----مع مراعات تحديد نوع الكنترول الموجود على الاله من القائمة المنسدلة Machine Output File قبل الحفظ ويرجى ملاحظة الشرح بواسطة الصورة المقدمه من اخينا خالد000000000000 انتهىمع مراعات التاكد من سلامة المخرجات من نقاط بداية وخلافه والحذر الشديد في التشغيل المبدئي لمنع تضرر الاله او الادوات0 

*لانريد الا دعائكم لنا بالشفاء انشاء الله تعالى*


----------



## inside (24 فبراير 2008)

محمد ابو خالد قال:


> اخي الكريم وبعد اذن الاستاذ خالد................فيجب عليك القيام بضبط نمط وادوات القطع من خلال 2d Toolpath Or 3d Toolpath وبعد الانتهاء من الاعدادت والتي تتطلب معرفة بطريقة عمل هذه الالات وموافقة البرنامج على صحة اعداداتك ارجع لقائمة Toolpath الاساسية اسفل الابرنامج واختر Save Toolpath الموجودة في اليسار الاعلى من مجموعة Toolpath Opration وعندها سيفتح لك البرنامج صندوق الحفظ -----مع مراعات تحديد نوع الكنترول الموجود على الاله من القائمة المنسدلة Machine Output File قبل الحفظ ويرجى ملاحظة الشرح بواسطة الصورة المقدمه من اخينا خالد000000000000 انتهىمع مراعات التاكد من سلامة المخرجات من نقاط بداية وخلافه والحذر الشديد في التشغيل المبدئي لمنع تضرر الاله او الادوات0
> 
> *لانريد الا دعائكم لنا بالشفاء انشاء الله تعالى*



مشكور اخى الكريم
على التوضيح الوافى 

لكن هذه الاله جربت ارسال لها G CODE ولكن لم تبدا العمل ولا اعرف السبب المحدد
مع انى اتبعت الخطوات الموجوده معها على الاسطوانه الخاصه بالتشغيل

 ومن فضلك من تقولى ما هى الاضرار التى يمكن ان تحث للاله اذا لم يناسبها الملف المرسل

الميكنه نوع DHSY 1218



روتر صينى اسمه 
والسوفت وير معه ARTGRAVE و ARTCAM
لكن ARTGRAVE لا يعمل لان الشركه لم ترسل الى صاحب الميكنه الدونجل 
وبحثت على النت لاجده لكن لم اجد له اى اثر على الانترنت




DHSY 1218
http://www.dhsy.com/English/Products/SYHY-1218.asp


----------



## محمد ابو خالد (24 فبراير 2008)

inside قال:


> مشكور اخى الكريم
> على التوضيح الوافى
> 
> لكن هذه الاله جربت ارسال لها G CODE ولكن لم تبدا العمل ولا اعرف السبب المحدد
> ...


 

اولاً : هل تظهر الاكواد على برنامج تشغيل الآله 

ثانياً : هل تستطيع استعراض الرسم على جرفيك الاله 

ارجو الاجابه على هذه التساؤلات ايتسنى لنا حل المشكله 

وانا اعتقد شخصياً ان المشكله لديك تكمن في توفيق مستخرجات الرسم ( الاكواد ) مع برنامج التشغيل الخاص بالاله ( SET UP ) وهذا الاخير هو ما يسبب الاضرار عاداتا للالات ( الصدم - كسر الاقلام -اتلاف قطع الشغل )


مثلا :
قد يكون الملف بالمليمتر و البرنامج الخاص بالاله يعتمد وحدة الانش كمرجع اصلي للقياسات مما يتسبب برفض الاله للعمل حيث طلب منها التحرك لمسافة 200 انش = 5 متر مع العلم انك تقصد في الاساس التحرك لـ200 مليمتر 
يتطلب في مثل هذا المثال ادخال الكود الخاص بتحويل النظام الى العمل بوحدة المليمتر على راس الملف وعادة ما يستخدم G71 للتحويل للمليمتر ويستخدم G70 للقياس بالانش وقد يستخدم هذا الكود لعمل وظائف اخرا في بعض انواع الكنترولات


----------



## inside (24 فبراير 2008)

مشكوررررر 


نعم الاله تستعرض الملفات المرسله اليها عن طريق البرنامج الخاص بها عن طريقه فتحه usb
لكنها لا تحرك ساكنا

والملف يظر الرسم الموجود به على البرنامج الخاص بالارسال يحوله من جى كود الى رسم 
ويرسله الى الميكنه

وهذا المنول الاتى مع البرنامج التشغيل
http://besheer.googlepages.com/manual.rar


----------



## محمد ابو خالد (25 فبراير 2008)

في العمق:

لايوجد تواصل بين الملف وبرنامج التشغيل حيث الاخير يتكلم صيني والاول يتكلم عربي ويتطلب الامر وجود مترجم يضاف بطريقة تقليديه (يدوي) اذا كان الارت كام لا يدعم نوع الكنترول من خلال القائمة المنسدلة MACHINE OUTPUT FILE التي تطرقنا لها سابقا مع اشتراط مطابقة الصيغة0
---هذا في حال عدم كون المشكلة هارد وير؟؟؟؟

*اعطني نوع الكنترول مثلا FANUC 15TT -او- NUM750 واذا كانت الاله تعتمد حاسب شخصي اعطني اسم برنامج التشغيل مثلا mac3
*اعطني الاسطرالاربعة الاولى(G CODE) التي تظهرمعك

*((((((((((((((((((لا نريد الا دعائكم لنا بالشفاء انشاء الله تعالى)))))))))))))))))))))*
ابو خالد-الرياض


----------



## inside (25 فبراير 2008)

الاله متصله عن طريق جهاز HANDSET وسيط هو المسؤال عن ارسال البيانات من الحاساب عن طريق وصله USB الى الاله عن طريق كبل اخر "LPT "تقريبا 

وبرنام التشغيل ARTGRAVE و ARTCAM 
لكن للاسف ARTGRAVE لا يعمل لان ليس معه دونجل 
وهذا ملف بور بوينت عن الميكنه 

http://besheer.googlepages.com/installationofmachine.rar


----------



## inside (25 فبراير 2008)

وجزاك الله خير وشفاك وعفاك ان شاء الله وجميع المسلمين من كل الامراض


طريقه الاستخدام للبرنامج موضحه هنا تمام 

http://besheer.googlepages.com/filetothehandsetfromArtgrave.rar

http://besheer.googlepages.com/howtoUSE.rar


http://besheer.googlepages.com/installationofsoftware.rar




وهذا هو البرنامج الاتى معها لكنه للاسف ارسلوه بدون دونجل وقد ارسلت لهم قالو انهم يرسلوا جميع المحتويات فى علبه السوفت وير

واعتقد انه سرق فى الجمارك المصريه لان لهم باع طويل فى سرقه الهارديسك وغيرها 
واعتقد انهم قالو عنه فلاشه USBFLASH ,والله اعلم 
ساحاول البحث عنه 

لكنى استخدمت برنامج ينتج GCODE لكن لا اعرف كيف اوفقه على الميكنه


----------



## خالد فيلافيو (29 فبراير 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أعتذر عن تأخرى فى الرد لظروف العمل .....
ألاخ الكريم محمد أبو خالد لك كل الشكر على المساعدة وجذاك الله كل الخير وشفاك وعافاك
ألخ الكريم انسايد

تلك المشكلة حلها بسيط جدا و بالاضافة لحلول الاخ محمد يوجد طريقة أسهل لمعرفة الفايل المرسل للماكينة من خلال المانوال الخاص بالماكينة قسم التولباث
أو فتح أحد الفايلات الامثلة التى عادة تأتى مع الماكينة والتعرف عل الهيدر والايند من خلال فتح الفايل بالنوتباد
أو ان للماكينة فايل مخصوص قد يوجد بالأرتكام كمثال
ماكينات الرولاند يخرج لهامن الارتكام كالاتى
filename.rol
او تستطيع أخراج فايل nc وهو مناسب لمعظم الماكينات مع تعديل بسيط فى اعدادات البرنامج المخرج منة الفايل .
وساقوم بقراءة المانوال وسارد عليك بأذن الله فى القريب 
*


----------



## inside (1 مارس 2008)

الف شكر اخ فيلافيو فى الانتظار ان شاء الله


----------



## خالد فيلافيو (1 مارس 2008)

أخ انسايد لا أعرف أين المشكلة فالفايلات التى وضعتها تبين بسهولة كيفية استخدام و أرسال الفايلات للماكينة من خلال السوفت الخاص بها فأذاكانت المشكلة فى الدنجل لتشغيل البرنامج فليس لها حل سوا أحضار الدنجل وأذا كانت المشكلة انك تريد أخراج فايلاتك من الارتكام فكما قلت لك تستطيع تجريب nc
و منتظر منك الرد


----------



## inside (1 مارس 2008)

مشكور فيلافيو 


المشكله الاولى ان البرنامج ارسل ليا بدون الدونجل وبحثت عن كراك لم اجد و ارسلت للشركه قالو اشترى البرنامج تانى


المشكله الثانيه ان artcam لا يظهر الملف عند اختيار toolpath فلا يظهر الملف لكى اختاره للحفظ على صيغه nc 
جربت artcam 7 & artcam 9
نسخه بالكراك


----------



## خالد فيلافيو (1 مارس 2008)

ههههههههههه
يا أخى .....
يجب أن يكون هناك فايل على اليسار فى البوكس يسارا لكى تقوم بحفظة
جميع الباثات تكون على اليسار و عند أختيار فايل لتنفيذة قوم بتمريرة لليمين ستظهر لك القائمة
وشكرا


----------



## inside (2 مارس 2008)

خالد فيلافيو قال:


> ههههههههههه
> يا أخى .....
> يجب أن يكون هناك فايل على اليسار فى البوكس يسارا لكى تقوم بحفظة
> جميع الباثات تكون على اليسار و عند أختيار فايل لتنفيذة قوم بتمريرة لليمين ستظهر لك القائمة
> وشكرا



ليك حق تضحك 

بص ها اقولك انا فتحت الملف واخترت SAVE TOOLPATH AS 
بتظهر القايمه دى بدون ان يظهر الملف الى انا شغال عليه 

هل ده عيب فى النسخه المكركه ام ماذ لان حتى اخيار EXPORT غير مفعل 
وياريت تقولى على كراك شغال كويس لو عندك لانى جبت نسختين كلهم ما بيظهروش الملف فى القايمه السابقه بتاعه TOOLPATH ولا في حاجه


----------



## أبو عبده (2 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم للجميع 
اولا : النسخة الى يظهر فيها النافذة اللى فى الصورة نسخة شغالة وبكده مافيش حاجة 
ثانيا : كده المشكلة لسة ما وصلتش إن برنامج الماكينة يفهم الجى كود ولا لأ


----------



## خالد فيلافيو (2 مارس 2008)

اتبع الخطوات التالية


----------



## أبو عبده (2 مارس 2008)

سؤال للأخ خالد هل لازم الريليف الأول قبل عمل الباث 
ولا ممكن عمل الباث بدون الريليف


----------



## خالد فيلافيو (2 مارس 2008)

ثم التالى والى ان تصل للقائمة أبحث عن الامتداد الذى يناسب الماكينة أو الجىكود أو الأن سى


----------



## خالد فيلافيو (2 مارس 2008)

أبو عبده قال:


> سؤال للأخ خالد هل لازم الريليف الأول قبل عمل الباث
> ولا ممكن عمل الباث بدون الريليف


 

معقول حاتعمل التولباث الاول ؟؟؟؟؟
الريليف طبعا علشان تعمل علية التول باث 
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## أبو عبده (2 مارس 2008)

بص يا بشمهندس 
على حد أستخدامى لبرنامج الارت كام 
فهمت حاجتين ودول الحمد لله باستخدمهم ببرنامج الارت كام الاصدارة التاسعة 
أولا : المجسمات ودى فعلا محتاجة ريليف لأن فيها نسب أرتفاع وأنخفاض
ثانيا : المسطحات ودى بتكون حفر أو قطع مش شرط أستخدام الريليف
وده شرح بسيط للمسطحات 
أولا : نحدد الشكل أو الكلمة وتدخل على قائمة الباث
ثانيا : نختار الأده اللى حنقطع بيها أو نحفر بس يلاحظ عمق الحفر والقط 
ثالثا : نديها أمر الباث كما ذكرت فى شرح


----------



## خالد فيلافيو (2 مارس 2008)

أبو عبده قال:


> بص يا بشمهندس
> على حد أستخدامى لبرنامج الارت كام
> فهمت حاجتين ودول الحمد لله باستخدمهم ببرنامج الارت كام الاصدارة التاسعة
> أولا : المجسمات ودى فعلا محتاجة ريليف لأن فيها نسب أرتفاع وأنخفاض
> ...


 

والكلام دة مش لازم يكون فى الاول شيت أو مواصفات للعمل ؟؟؟؟
سواء كان 2d or 3d
وعموما أى فايل بيتفتح فى الارتكام لازم بيكون فية التودى والثرى دى وانت وحسب القطعة المنفذة
تحياتى


----------



## أبو عبده (2 مارس 2008)

برجاء لو فيه ملحوظة 
او خطاء ياريت توضحة


----------



## inside (2 مارس 2008)

مشكور الف شكر اخ فلافيو على الشرح الوافى وجزاك الله الف خير 
وزادك الله علما

تم استخراج الملف بالطريقه المذكوره والف الف شكر


----------



## خالد فيلافيو (2 مارس 2008)

inside قال:


> مشكور الف شكر اخ فلافيو على الشرح الوافى وجزاك الله الف خير
> وزادك الله علما
> 
> تم استخراج الملف بالطريقه المذكوره والف الف شكر


 

وجزاك الله كل الخير تم بفضل الله


----------



## محمد ابو خالد (3 مارس 2008)

انسايد اااااااه اخيرا اتحلت. عالبركة واعتذر عن التاخر في الرد بسبب الظروف 

خالد.......تحية طيبة 

ابوعبده....مع كل الود


----------



## inside (3 مارس 2008)

محمد ابو خالد قال:


> انسايد اااااااه اخيرا اتحلت. عالبركة واعتذر عن التاخر في الرد بسبب الظروف
> 
> خالد.......تحية طيبة
> 
> ابوعبده....مع كل الود



مشكور اخ ابو خالد ولا يهمك 

وشكر لكل اعضاء المنتدى جزاهم الله خيرا 

وشكر خا ص للا خ فلافيو


----------



## طهيري (17 يناير 2009)

خالد فيلافيو قال:


> اتبع الخطوات التالية


بارك الله فيك على هذ التوضيح الرائع


----------



## mbesh (9 فبراير 2009)

*المشكلة بالارت*

اخي الكريم ابو الخالد ارسل لي ملف جي كود يعمل على الماكينة حاليا
لاجهز لك الارت كام ليعمل على آلتك دائما:63:


----------



## mbesh (4 سبتمبر 2009)

اخي الكريم راسلني على الياهو mohamadbesh
لاعرف منك ما تريد بالضبط


----------



## avenir (22 فبراير 2010)

*[email protected]*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
أخي خالد, عاوز مساعدتك أكيد, عندي ماكينة cnc 1325 ds horus jet
صينية الصنع تعمل على g-code

المشكلة هى أننى عندما أريد حفر شكل 3D

فالماكينة تقوم بقراءة الكود بشكل معكوس , بحيت تبدأ بالحفر من أدنى نقطة إلى الأعلي
وهدا نمودج للكود الصحيح الدي أريد الحصول عليه
N0 G0 X20.95 Y295.82 Z5.00 
N1 G1 X20.95 Y295.82 Z0.00 
N2 G1 X20.95 Y295.82 Z-2.30 
N3 G1 X21.64 Y296.78 Z-2.30 
N4 G1 X22.27 Y297.49 Z-2.30 
N5 G1 X22.92 Y298.11 Z-2.30 
N6 G1 X24.14 Y299.05 Z-2.30 
N7 G1 X20.95 Y299.05 Z-2.30 
N8 G1 X20.95 Y295.82 Z-2.30 
N9 G1 X20.95 Y295.82 Z5.00 
N10 G1 X20.95 Y295.82 Z-4.60 
N11 G1 X21.64 Y296.78 Z-4.60 

بحيت تلاحظ أن مستوي z داءما إلي الأسفل وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سعد المغربي (29 يوليو 2010)

اولا الله يعطيكم الف الف عافيه على الشرح الاكثر من رائع

انا بصراحه اول يوم لي على الارت كام لكن شكلي والله اعلم راح احب البرنامج

لكن يا شباب امامي مشوار طويل لان المكينه اللي عندي تقريبا 80% شارفت على الانتهاء بس بعد تحويل ملف الارت كام الى جي كود و تشغيل الجي كود على برنامج mach 3 اجد ان نص الصوره فقط مبين وهذا يعني ان الماك عندي لازم يتعير

على العموم الف شكر لك يا اخوي خالد لانك وضحت لنا طريقه الجي كود كيف نحصل عليه من الارت كام

وبالنسبه للعيار انا الحين قاعد ابحث على الطريقه الصح لكي اعير برنامج الماك 3 على طول المكينه وعرضها اللي عندي

والله يعطيكم الف الف عافيه

اخوكم سعد الشعرة


----------



## cnc-2010 (28 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير على المعلومات الممتازة


----------



## waeldel (17 يوليو 2013)

أرجو المساعدة cnc يقرأ المقاسات خطأ من الآرت كام هل يوجد كود مناسب لجميع cnc ومناسب


----------



## mjrm (24 يوليو 2013)

بتمنا من الأخوه أن يساعدوك ..!


----------



## eng.m.faro2 (11 يونيو 2014)

شكراا على مجهوداتكم مع الاعضاء وعلى المعلومات القيمة
:77:​


----------

